#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  آخرین ورژن اینترنت دانلود منیجر Internet Download Manager  (سازگار با فایرفاکس 7)

## nekooee

Internet Download Manager IDM 6.05 B10

دوستان این هم آخرین ورژن این دانلود منیجر بسیار قوی که من تا زمانی این برنامه باشه از هیچ دانلود منیجری استفاده نمیکنم.

نسخه جدید فایرفاکس ورژن 4 با پلاگ اینهای قبلی این برنامه مشکل داشت که در این ورژن به خوبی کار میکنه در ضمن سایتهایی مثل یوتیــوب و بعضی سایتها که با این دانلود منیجر مشکل داشتند به طور کامل مشکلشون برطرف شده

می تونید از لینک زیر با حجم8.9  mb دانلود کنید. برنامه کامل کرک شده است







موفق باشید
لینک مستقیم با قابلیت ریزم و حجم 8.930 MB




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*AAZ*,*abdanan11*,*abloddla*,*ahmad6666*,*ahmad733993*,*akbar4*,*ali3360*,*aliamiry*,*aliremoon*,*alisat80*,*Aliservice*,*amiric*,*arash12458*,*arta00*,*asad1*,*ashkandf*,*bahrambasati*,*behrooz40328*,*behzadgolab*,*bsnh1223*,*davarzani*,*delta*,*digital84*,*dllgh*,*elnino909*,*eramlain*,*farah676*,*farhad58*,*farhadghader*,*Farshadsob*,*farzad_yousefi*,*FOOAD1*,*free2esmit*,*gmzsat*,*gunesh22*,*h.l.a*,*hadi1*,*hamraz2014*,*hassan99*,*hasti1*,*hesar*,*hoseyn1258*,*hossein mokh*,*hrzn*,*hzzza*,*h_moosavi*,*isour*,*jam5*,*JVC_ATX*,*kambiz_mbi*,*kangan*,*Khalili*,*khebreh*,*khoshbin*,*khosrow29*,*mahdilahiji*,*majid..*,*majidraoofy*,*masoodparto*,*mehdifull*,*mehrdad2005*,*mehrdadnia*,*mis*,*mkd*,*mohammadhadi*,*nezam.pama*,*onlylida*,*pars rasa*,*pedram*,*peyman2011*,*puyasystem*,*reza_476*,*rohee*,*sabalan-co*,*sadeghi325*,*saed12*,*saeed4417*,*Saleh-MRT*,*sardarshams*,*saze110*,*Service Manual*,*SHAHRYAR52*,*sheva7*,*soheil366*,*ssswat*,*str*,*sunmartin*,*taha64*,*tohidfilm*,*torkan*,*tranzistor*,*Yek.Doost*,*yousef12*,*بلدت*,*بهار من*,*تران*,*جمشيدا*,*سعید11*,*شهرافتاب*,*صابری*,*غزال*,*محمد سا*,*محمد کارخانه*,*مهدي58*,*میرچولی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hossein mokh

سلام آقای نکویی عزیز سال نو بر شما مبارک:
تشکر میکنم از زحمات شما همکار گرامی کینک پیدا نیست بعد از کلیک بر روی کلمه(تشکر) جمله پیداست ولی کینک نمایان نمی شود
اکنون می توانید قسمت مخفی شده را ببینید

----------

*arta00*,*gunesh22*,*mehdifull*,*mis*,*nekooee*,*صابری*

----------


## pedram

با عرض ادب و ارادت 

جناب نكويي عزيز منظور اين حقير را متوجه نشديد قربان .پس از دكمه تشكر متن ظاهر ميشه ولي علامت اينتر فيس مقابل تعقير كاربري براي برداشت از نمايش بارگيري انجام نميشه معلوم نيست كه كدوم قسمت كليك بشه .مثال روي فايلي رفتيم وماوس را روي گزينه مورد نظر كه ميبريم تعقير ات نوك پيكاني تبديل به دست ميشه وروي گزينه كليك ميكنيم. اين اتفاق نميافته .اميدوارم مفهوم مطلب را توضيح داده باشم . درود 
                                                                                                                                         سپاس

----------

*arta00*,*gunesh22*,*hossein mokh*,*Khalili*,*mehdifull*,*mis*,*nekooee*

----------


## nekooee

سلام

ببخشید درستش کردم. مشکل از اینجا بود که سرور info دچار یکسری مشکل شده و فعلا از کار افتاده و من لینک دانلود رو در تگ DL میگذاشتم که لینک رو در یک عکس قرار میده. و چون اون عکس روی سرور info قرار داشت دیده نمیشد و من خودم که قبلا دیده بودمش از حافظه Cash برام نمایش میداد و متوجه موضوع نشده بودم که الآن ctrl+f5 زدم متوجه موضوع شدم.

در هر حال عذر خواهی من رو بپذیرید و لینکهای دانلود همگی اصلاح شدند

----------

*arta00*,*gunesh22*,*hamraz2014*,*mehdifull*,*mis*,*pedram*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

نسخه جدید ارائه شده :


*Internet Download Manager 6.06/ENG/Multi | 7 MB
*تغییرات در نسخه جدید شامل این موارد هست:

Enhanced new download progress barFixed several bugs 

*لینک مستقیم دانلود با قابلیت ریزم*




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*2028*,*930*,*abdanan11*,*ahmad733993*,*amiric*,*arta00*,*ashkandf*,*behrooz40328*,*blueman62*,*eramlain*,*farah676*,*farhadghader*,*Farshadsob*,*habibel*,*hadi1*,*hamraz2014*,*hoseyn1258*,*hzzza*,*JVC_ATX*,*Khalili*,*majid..*,*majidraoofy*,*mehdifull*,*mis*,*mkd*,*mohammadhadi*,*nema52*,*nezam.pama*,*pedram*,*puyasystem*,*saed12*,*Saleh-MRT*,*Service Manual*,*shahramaliza*,*SHAHRYAR52*,*tranzistor*,*سعید11*,*شهرافتاب*,*صابری*,*محمد کارخانه*,*میرچولی*

----------


## nekooee

نسخه 6.06 که در پست قبل گذاشتم نسخه غیر شرکتی هست که قبلا ارائه شده بود. اما این نسخه که اینجا میگذارم نسخه شرکتی و جدید این دانلود منیجر هست که مشکل اون با فایرفاکس 5 هم حل شده و یکسری تغییرات دیگه که در پایین پست گذاشتم.


*Internet Download Manager 6.06 Build 8 Final*

*حجم : 4.54 MB*

لینک دانلود مستقیم :




دارای محتوای پنهان



تغییرات از زبان شرکت سازنده :

*What's new in version 6.06 build 8?

(Released: Jun 23, 2011)

    Added support for Firefox 5
    Resolved problems with foreign versions of Windows when a username contains hieroglyphs or other Unicode characters
    Advanced browser integration has been significantly amended. Improved automatic interception of downloads, enhanced video stream detection in Chrome, Opera and in other     browsers which are integrated with network driver
    Fixed bugs* 


```
http://www.internetdownloadmanager.com/
```

----------

*1212ali*,*2028*,*AAZ*,*Aliservice*,*arta00*,*asad1*,*codx123*,*eramlain*,*Farshadsob*,*hadi1*,*hamraz2014*,*hzzza*,*jam5*,*majid..*,*majidraoofy*,*mehdifull*,*mis*,*nema52*,*nezam.pama*,*pedram*,*puyasystem*,*saed12*,*samad4780*,*Service Manual*,*SHAHRYAR52*,*ssswat*,*TAMIN*,*tranzistor*,*بهار من*,*راستگار*,*سعید11*,*صابری*,*مهدي1355*,*میرچولی*

----------


## nekooee

*Internet Download Manager 6.07 Build 8*

*
Enhanced "Speed Limiter". Added the feature  to set an individual limit for every downloadRedesigned "Download progress" dialog, added new tabs and the possibility to disable tabs that are not necessary for youFixed bugsAdded support for Firefox 6Enhanced "start download" dialogAdded additional options on "Download progress" dialogMade a workaround for odd characters in file names when downloading from youtube
*


حجم فایل : 5.626 mb
دانلود با لینک مستقیم:






دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*alex23*,*alii124*,*armin125*,*arta00*,*bsnh1223*,*hadi1*,*hamraz2014*,*mahdilahiji*,*majid..*,*mehdifull*,*mis*,*moein dust*,*nikai*,*pedram*,*puyasystem*,*saed12*,*shahramaliza*,*بهار من*,*تران*,*سعید11*,*صابری*,*قیصر*,*یوسف رحیم پور*

----------


## nekooee

*Internet Download Manager v6.07.10 Final*



دارای محتوای پنهان




*(Released: Sep 08

Resolved the problem with expiration of download links on youtube. Fixed automatic updating of download addressesAdded digest authentication for ***** authorizationAdded rtmp resume for many sites where IDM could not resume in the pastImproved downloading for the sites which generate temporary download links 
**What's new in version 6.07 build 9? (Released: Aug 29, 2011)

Added support for Firefox 7Fixed bugs 
*

----------

*1212ali*,*2028*,*amiric*,*arta00*,*bsnh1223*,*farah676*,*hadi1*,*hamraz2014*,*JVC_ATX*,*khoshbin*,*mahdi sam*,*mehdifull*,*mis*,*mohammadhadi*,*nezam.pama*,*nikai*,*pedram*,*REZA164690*,*Service Manual*,*TAMIN*,*سعید11*,*صابری*,*قیصر*,*مهدي1355*,*میرچولی*

----------


## mehdifull

سلام اقای نکویی وقتی میخوایم از حالت زیپ بازش کنیم انتی ویروس فایل کیجن رو ویروس میشناسه آیا اگر انتی ویروس رو غیر فعال کنیم خطری نداره یا اینکه ویروسی شده

----------

*mis*,*nekooee*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

سلام نه من خودم دارم ازش استفاده میکنم مشکلی نداره. فقط شما اول patch رو بزنید اگر بعد از باز کردن باز مشکلی بود آنوقت از keagen استفاده کنید....
موفق باشید

----------

*arta00*,*mehdifull*,*mis*,*صابری*

----------


## میرچولی

آقای نکویی هیچ لینکی برای دانلود وجود نداره.

----------

*mohamad1357*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Yek.Doost

http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=25150

----------

*1212ali*,*farzad_yousefi*,*mohamad1357*,*nekooee*,*میرچولی*

----------

